# Israeli jets ’target Syrian base to blow up missiles’



## RackMaster (Nov 1, 2013)

They shouldn't have stopped there...

and in other news, a Canadian mayor smokes crack.




> Israeli jets have launched an attack inside Syria to prevent missiles being transferred to the Lebanese militant group Hizbollah, according to new reports Thursday.
> 
> An explosion at a missile base to the south of the regime-held port city of Latakia on Syria’s north-west coast was first reported by Syrian activist groups.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2013)

Good shit.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 1, 2013)

pardus said:


> Good shit.


 
Which one?  Israelis or the crackhead?  :-"


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Which one?  Israelis or the crackhead?  :-"



I was waiting for that! lol 

I mean the CRACK!


----------

